# Ugly & Disgusting Images



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

This is like limbo... how low can you go.... how low DARE you go....?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


>


 Did he take that earing off a cutlass? Goddamn


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The nose thingies are better. Watch out when he sneezes!


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> This is like limbo... how low can you go.... how low DARE you go....?


...yawn. You need to up your game.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



oh so gross...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2016)

actor in a few horror movies, minimum makeup

Unfortunately, this was believed to have been caused by poison gas.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > This is like limbo... how low can you go.... how low DARE you go....?
> ...



How's this?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> actor in a few horror movies, minimum makeup
> 
> Unfortunately, this was believed to have been caused by poison gas.



hmmm that's sad


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > actor in a few horror movies, minimum makeup
> ...



there was another actor, played one of the fighters in It's Always Fair Weather with the same, or similar problem, but cant' remember his name


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



looks like Lurch....


----------



## PredFan (Feb 11, 2016)

S.J. said:


>


You beat me to it, I'll just repost it.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> How's this?


Planned Parenthood bathroom on a busy day?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Nice outfit, no wonder hubby grabs 'em.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Please tell me that's not a hicky.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




I think Ted suffered from giantism (?)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Harry Wilson.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 11, 2016)

Thought this would be another Hillary thread.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > How's this?
> ...



ugh..... and eww.... maybe this thread was a mistake !  ack!


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



let's zoom in...
I think it's a bug bite...


----------



## S.J. (Feb 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No, please don't do that!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 13, 2016)

TNHarley said:


>



You are just evil....only evil mind would think of posting such....HORROR!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 63296



WTF does this woman have on boobies? Please.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63296
> ...



I believe those are slices of cheese....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



People who do such things to themselves, they have deep level of self-hatred.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Oh....WTF? Thanks. Why such a woman, looking like big beached whale would want to put food stuffs on boobies, I don't know....what man would eat off boobies of that woman?

Maybe Michael Moore would?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's like an ignored child.
Negative attention is better than no attention.


----------



## miketx (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 28, 2016)




----------

